# Algae in floaters roots



## castle (16 Mar 2021)

I am getting algae in my floater roots, i would like this to stop.

I dose around 3ml of tnc complete a week, lighting at 30%, and duration of 8 hours. Some Leaves are pale, so I did doss a little more ferts last week as I figured they were being starved. No sign that the under water plants are suffering, but they are getting thread algae too.

what can I do?


----------



## Simmo (16 Mar 2021)

I tease it off Amazon frogbit roots with an old toothbrush


----------



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


castle said:


> I am getting algae in my floater roots, i would like this to stop.


I think it is largely a plant health issue. If you look at the new leaves on the Frogbit they are very pale, which means you need to add some plant available iron (Fe). 

Have a look at <"Duckweed Index says ">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (16 Mar 2021)

Thanks all, maybe it’s time to start playing with powders.


----------



## Raws69 (16 Mar 2021)

castle said:


> I dose around 3ml of tnc complete a week


Hi

i use tnc complete and dose 2x or 3x the recommended dosage.  3ml a week seems very low imo.  Also 30% light intensity seems low with the floaters also shading this, this could be affecting the plants below? Assume this is an established, non co2 tank?


----------



## castle (16 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think it is largely a plant health issue. If you look at the new leaves on the Frogbit they are very pale, which means you need to add some plant available iron (Fe).
> 
> ...


Having read that thread, I’ll just start playing with dosing.


----------



## castle (16 Mar 2021)

Raws69 said:


> Hi
> 
> i use tnc complete and dose 2x or 3x the recommended dosage.  3ml a week seems very low imo.  Also 30% light intensity seems low with the floaters also shading this, this could be affecting the plants below? Assume this is an established, non co2 tank?


All low tech, crypts and vallis. I have a journal somewhere 👍

I did only start this tank a few weeks ago, using established plants/substrate/filters etc.


----------



## aec34 (16 Mar 2021)

I always have a bit of algae in the roots of my floaters, but the shrimp love grazing on it. I also imagine they really enjoy occasionally getting scooted across the tank when a plant gets too near the filter. Weeeeeeee!


----------



## Danlacey1988 (5 May 2021)

I had a issue with mine growing algue even had some blue green algue which later discovered I wasn't algue but some kind of bacteria growing which really want good but I still keep getting bba growing all around one tank shrimp don't seem to touch it but they eat it all in my other tank makes no sense


----------

